# Health Insurance- Switching form Company Care Plus?



## sonas2013 (16 Jul 2014)

Hi All,

I received wonderful advice here last year from SnowyB so I'm here to ask a bit of advice again!

My parents & myself both changed Health Insurance Policies last year. I switched from VHI plan D and my parents switched from VHI plan B- we all took the Company Care Plus Policy at a price of €1,200 per adult on the advice of SnowyB. Delighted with the level of care it offered but the renewal notices came in the door two weeks ago and the price is now €1,646 each-a 37% increase!

I have been trying to do a bit of research on the Health Insurance Comparison  website to compare plans but am so confused with the different options available.

I was thinking the Laya connect Care 500 would offer most of the benefits- although a reduced Doctors visit allowance. 

My dad has been ill over the past few years (asthma, heart trouble and recently a stroke whilst undergoing an Angiogram) and so I am slightly worried about switching policies again in case some of his issues wont be covered but €1,646 is a lot of money for someone his age (62) who is ill. 

Any guidance would be much appreciated.


----------



## snowyb (17 Jul 2014)

Hi sonas2013,

Prices have gone crazy as a result of last years Budget,  however there are still savings to be made without compromising on cover.

VHI seem to be the better option all round at the moment. 

Regarding your father's situation with pre-existing conditions requiring on-going treatment,  it is recommended to choose a plan with no hospital excess.  
This means that if he is admitted to a private or hi-tech hospital, there is no payment required on admission - regardless of the number of admissions in a year.

The Laya plan Connect Care 500 would not be suitable for your father as it has a 500euro hospital excess, which is payable for every admission to a private or hi-tech hospital.  

VHI plan 'Company Plan Extra Level 3'  price 1480 per adult is very similar to his present plan 'Company Care Plus' with Laya.  
Hospital cover is exactly the same as before, so no concerns in that regard, including pre-existing conditions.

Comparison link as follows;
www.hia.ie/ci/comparison/step3?198&111/

While this plan would also be suitable for yourself and your mother,  there is an alternative option to consider at a cheaper price.

VHI Plan PMI 36 13;    price per adult 1122pa;

This plan has a hospital excess of 75, which would be payable on admission to a private or hi-tech hospital ( note this 75 is not payable in any public hospital).
This plan may suit both of you as you don't have ongoing health issues.
Hospital cover same as before overall - no private room private hospital option for 50 per night.  Slightly less outpatient cover,  but overall worth considering.

Comparison as follows;

www.hia.ie/ci/comparison/step3?198&357/

Regards, Snowyb


----------

